# White Lotus Kenpo/Kajukenpo Pai Lum self defense videos on Youtube!



## KENPOJOE (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Folks!
Recently, I placed the first 2 of a series of videos on Bok Leen Pai/Bai ling Pai [White Lotus Family]Kenpo system of Daniel Pai. These techniques were taught to me through GM Bill Gregory of the Kajukenpo Pailum lineage as well as his students and other sources. I wanted to place these videos to show yet another kenpo system and to address certain aspects regarding the art and its techniques.
Simply go to youtube and punch in "kenpojoe1" for my channel of any of the above mentioned arts.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## youngboot (Jul 10, 2009)

wow thanks Kenpojoe I myself study Kajukenpo. Not alot of info out there about the style. I hope  one day to share Kajukenpo to the world. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, Mr. Rebelo.
Looking forward to seeing this.  Thanks for the "heads up".
Nice to meet you at the GOE/HOF event in Chicago last month.
Please keep up the great work!
Milt G.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Rebelo....I've always enjoyed all of your videos


----------

